# anyone had their car break down on them while a pax was in the car?



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

My car is kinda getting old, but still reliable. I'm sure it'll break down one day, but hopefully not when i'm doing uber. anyone here had their car broke down while a pax was riding? what did you guys do or say to the pax?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

hung said:


> My car is kinda getting old, but still reliable. I'm sure it'll break down one day, but hopefully not when i'm doing uber. anyone here had their car broke down while a pax was riding? what did you guys do or say to the pax?


My car is 2 years old with 100,000 mile warranty. If it did break down ,I would park in the safest area possible. I would call the customer another Uber at my expense. I would contact customer service to not charge rider with a brief explanation. I would deeply apologize to customer.
What else could I do ?


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Other than apologizing, calling your AAA dude.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> My car is 2 years old with 100,000 me warranty. If it did break down ,I would park in the safest area possible. I would call the customer another Uber at my expense. I would contact customer service to not charge rider with a brief explanation. I would deeply apologize to customer.


Sounds good, but how do you even pay for the pax new ride? lol

I think a sincere apology is enough. Unless it's something time sensitive or an emergency, I really don't wanna pay for a pax's new ride. The reason I am doing Uber is because I am broke. Spending money on them will make me more broke.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

hung said:


> Sounds good, but how do you even pay for the pax new ride? lol
> 
> I think a sincere apology is enough. Unless it's something time sensitive or an emergency, I really don't wanna pay for a pax's new ride. The reason I am doing Uber is because I am broke. Spending money on them will make me more broke.


I will pay for pax ride to original destination by Uber or taxi.
I made a mistake on an airport run once. Refunded the pax with cash while in car, got him to airport on time.
He called from Florida wanting to mail me the money back.
I refused. My mistake. Uber should not have to pay by losing commission. I paid.
I take responsibility for my car and pax within reason. I will get them there even if I have to pay someone else.it is important to me.
If I see taxi broke down with passengers i may do same for him.
I may offer to take his people.
Passengers shouldn't have to suffer for breakdowns.
If I see Uber or taxi driver in obvious trouble and I have no passengers I will try to help. If it is something I can't handle,I will call police or emergency right away.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber should not have to pay by losing commission


I agree with you except for this one. Uber is worth 52 billion dollars and the CEO is a weasel-looking liar screwing over his drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

hung said:


> I agree with you except for this one. Uber is worth 52 billion dollars and the CEO is a weasel-looking liar screwing over his drivers.


I take my commitment to transport customers,and to ensure their safety very seriously.
The city I drive in is not the safest at times. I am always watching. Watching for cars to run redlights and stop signs. Watching people on street corners at stop lights. Watching rear view to make sure they stop,and that doors don't fly open with armed people.
Lot of tourists and students. I take their safety seriously. Breaking down on side of interstate is not safe.
My first priority would be to get them on their way. Easier to take care of me than me and them. Once they are in another safe car,I know I can handle me.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I blew out a tire halfway to the airport, I quickly changed to the spare. Pax was very understanding and pretty impressed with how fast I changed the tire on the side of the highway gave me a nice $10 cash tip

I picked up a pax on the side of the road with a broke down lyft driver once. I'd hate if it happened but cars break down things happen. If my car broke down I'd order then another uber on my account if the pax was cool if not I'd just end the trip and tell them they're on there own lol


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> how fast I changed the tire on the side of the highway


Takes me like 5-7 minutes to change a spare. What about you?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

hung said:


> Takes me like 5-7 minutes to change a spare. What about you?


I'd say it takes around the same. At home I can rotate my tires in under 15 min but I have a proper jack, and an impact wrench. I hate those damn scissor Jack's 
And the stupid plastic covers over the lug nuts they seem to deem necessary


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Kind of...last night

My air conditioner and defrost started malfunctioning... Which might not sound like a deal breaker, but with it raining, we could not really put the windows down, and it fogged up so bad it was really hard to see.
Then it got uncomforatbly warm and stuffy.... Then i missed a turn... At which point, i offered to give them the ride for free, and they promised me a 5 star.... Which, btw, i checked later and had 6 five star ratings, for only 6 rides.... So thats another cool pax story for me....

Worst part of this whole thing... The car spent the day at the shop, where they could not repeat the problem ! So nothing got fixed Urggg  i hate intermittent problems  it will likely screw up again the first time a big surge hits


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

End trip, make sure to message Uber that they will not pay for the ride and ask them to order another Uber. If non available i would call a friend or a cab. There is no reason to asume pax wil make a big fuss about it or cause trouble. Things happen. But, if you know that your car has issues and can break down anytime you should not be driving. If you do even a cabride at your expense can not make up for time lost.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I will pay for pax ride to original destination by Uber or taxi.
> I made a mistake on an airport run once. Refunded the pax with cash while in car, got him to airport on time. Uber should not have to pay by losing commission. I paid.
> I take responsibility for my car and pax within reason. I will get them there even if I have to pay someone else.it is important to me.


Man.. I Do not even think Uber approves this kind of solution. Them missing out on commission and you on a fare might just be what makes it a 'partnership'. Do not feel all too bad when situations like this happen. It is just part of the job, Pax are people just like us and can be very understanding.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

hung said:


> Takes me like 5-7 minutes to change a spare. What about you?


3-4


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

elelegido said:


> 3-4


NASCAR speed. Four tires and 20 gallons of fuel in 16.4 seconds


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Give em an impact wrench and quick jack lol damn scissor jack , plastic lug covers , removing stuff from the trunk, tie downs, plastic nuts and mini lug wrench slow the process a bit


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

3-10 minutes to change a flat? 
I can't even get to my spare tire that fast. maybe I should clean out my trunk


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

crookedhalo said:


> 3-10 minutes to change a flat?
> I can't even get to my spare tire that fast. maybe I should clean out my trunk


Longest process is getting everything out of the trunk lol


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> My car is 2 years old with 100,000 mile warranty. If it did break down ,I would park in the safest area possible. I would call the customer another Uber at my expense. I would contact customer service to not charge rider with a brief explanation. I would deeply apologize to customer.
> What else could I do ?


I was driving our Toyota Lexus RX350 when the coil failed (won't run with a bad coil) . Was on the way to pick up PAX. Called PAX, he understood, canceled and called for another Uber driver.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

crookedhalo said:


> 3-10 minutes to change a flat?
> I can't even get to my spare tire that fast. maybe I should clean out my trunk


What do you do if PAX has luggage. My Camry has a big trunk, and it's ready for baggage... Has to be clean, can use it for a fifth passenger..   Besides, I DON'T change spare tires, that is why I spend money on road service, Disabled Veteran, so I say NOT ME!


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Sueron said:


> What do you do if PAX has luggage. My Camry has a big trunk, and it's ready for baggage... Has to be clean, can use it for a fifth passenger..   Besides, I DON'T change spare tires, that is why I spend money on road service, Disabled Veteran, so I say NOT ME!


 I have plenty of room for luggage, it's a full size sedan. besides I stopped driving for uber months ago and when I did I never did airport runs. queue times around here are generally in the hours


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

hung said:


> Other than apologizing, calling your AAA dude.


Will AAA respond to a broken down commercial vehicle?


----------



## ragnarkar (Sep 2, 2016)

Had the inverter pump on my Prius go out while transporting pax once.. I was already like 2 minutes away from their home when the big yellow triangle appeared and started beeping. Pax didn't say anything and I dropped them off. I wasn't too far from home so I just reset the OBD computer on my car and drove it home slowly before getting it repaired a few days later.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I had two vehicles on my account. One was a Nissan Leaf. I took the Leaf one day because it had been short runs all week. Sure as heck, on the third trip of the evening, I get a 60 mile ride in the Leaf. I explained, to the passengers, that this is an electric car with a limited rage and we would need to stop and charge the vehicle in order to make the 60 mile drive. They were ok with it and learned a lot about electric cars that evening. It took about 25 minutes to charge the car and during that time we had an engaging conversation. They also tipped me.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Will AAA respond to a broken down commercial vehicle?


No


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> My car is 2 years old with 100,000 mile warranty. If it did break down ,I would park in the safest area possible. I would call the customer another Uber at my expense. I would contact customer service to not charge rider with a brief explanation. I would deeply apologize to customer.
> What else could I do ?


That's too much, why would you pay for a customers Uber ride? I understand you not charging customer but your going way too above.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

My air conditioner and defrost started malfunctioning... Which might not sound like a deal breaker, but with it raining, we could not really put the windows down, and it fogged up so bad it was really hard to see.
Then it got uncomforatbly warm and stuffy.... Then i missed a turn... At which point, i offered to give them the ride for free, and they promised me a 5 star.... Which, btw, i checked later and had 6 five star ratings, for only 6 rides.... So thats another cool pax story for me....

Worst part of this whole thing... The car spent the day at the shop, where they could not repeat the problem ! So nothing got fixed Urggg  i hate intermittent problems  it will likely screw up again the first time a big surge hits [/QUOTE]

have you tried replacing the cabin air filter? many people take this part too lightly. it is usually the cause of intermittent climate control issues. weak serpentine belt and pulley's could be another.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> My car is 2 years old with 100,000 mile warranty. If it did break down ,I would park in the safest area possible. I would call the customer another Uber at my expense. I would contact customer service to not charge rider with a brief explanation. I would deeply apologize to customer.
> What else could I do ?


I also wanna add that these pax don't deserve apology because they know this is ur personal car and they aren't guaranteed a reliable ride. Not Luke Uber has a standby car for them as a guarantee, plus pax are the ones that will give u safety flag if anyone honks at u for any reason. In other words-most pax don't give a F (FLAG) ABOUT U.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Will AAA respond to a broken down commercial vehicle?


You don't tell them that. You pretend you were out hanging with friends or some other b.s.

c'mon man learn to play the game. I don't have commercial plates, maybe you do


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I will pay for pax ride to original destination by Uber or taxi.
> I made a mistake on an airport run once. Refunded the pax with cash while in car, got him to airport on time.
> He called from Florida wanting to mail me the money back.
> I refused. My mistake. Uber should not have to pay by losing commission. I paid.
> ...


Agree , been there done that with broken cab on side of i395 and I have taken passangers to airport for the taxi driver . You should have seen his face when an uber was willing to help and for free as a courtesy . was only about 6 miles and I was driving that way! If we all did one good deed selfless once in a while this world would be a better place.


----------



## dubz (Aug 2, 2015)

Look! I had my rear tire go out on the express way at 60 MPH. 6 PAX in the van. I simply got to the side of the road and had everyone get out. Told them they should call for another UBER as this was going to take a min. I apologise and sent them on their way. Hell if i'd pay for them to have another UBER. I'm the most inconvenienced out of everyone. 
I was sincere with my apology for the inconvenience. That is all that should be necessary as I do maintain my vehicle and the tires had no reason to fail. For the record 80 k tires with only 20 k miles on them...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I ran something over , a piece rebar sticking out of cement. In the bottom and out the sidewall, 2 week old tire. It was in the hood, in the dope man's driveway 60 some miles from home. (I didnt know i was going on a drug run) Was supposed to be a round trip. I couldn't get the spare tire out, the plastic handle snapped off the bolt that holds it tight in the hatch.

The dope guy's *HUGE *Spanish speaking, shot gun holding, very angry door guy did not want me there. I drove half a mile or so on the flat.. ram into the gas station and bought the only pliers they had. Get back to the car and dude is shooting up in my car....ugh...

Kids... drugs are bad.


----------



## David R. (Oct 31, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Will AAA respond to a broken down commercial vehicle?


AAA is terrible when it comes to servicing Uber drivers down here. I'd suggest checking out south florida motor club. They have a FB page and website. They tow anything (including bikes and trailers) for 20 bucks. Unlimited service calls and all.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Call a tow truck, both you and the fare can get a ride in a big truck off the interstate.

In taxi we just radioed for another cab to take the fare.

*AAA responded* and jump-started and towed my _marked lease taxi_ several times in Ohio. The contract says coverage in any car you are in. Anyway they did it for me, may be different now. Uber vehicles are your personal vehicles and not marked so would seem no problem. Technically , factory service contracts and warranties may be null and void if driving for Uber or car for hire activities, but if you keep one's mouth shut, and get rid of the stupid "Uber" sign on service visits...

I guess you could hand the "PAX" some presidents to pay for their incomplete trip and inconvenience. After all *you Uber drivers are raking it in*, I know this for a _fact_, I read it somewhere...

_Broke a tie rod twice_ , once on the interstate. Amazing that while in the city at slow speeds wheel goes left and right uncontrollably, while on the interstate, uncontrolled wheel stays straight and I can ease to side of road .

_Lost a wheel on the interstate_. All lugs broke off. Wheel flew ahead as if past my taxi bouncing thru traffic at 60 mph.. Look at that... some idiot has lost a wheel and ... SCRAAA--PPPEEE

Oh , that idiot is me.... Once again controllable and eased to shoulder of interstate on three wheels Certifiable (not Certified) taxi mechanics and 5000 ft/lbs on the impact wrench.

Numerous other breakdowns tire changes, after all the taxi's do have 300,000+ miles on them...

Stay Safe

CC

-


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

hung said:


> Takes me like 5-7 minutes to change a spare. What about you?


Me too .. I'm superfast!!

Here's some pro tips for some of you amateurs:

Recent time for tire change: Data: Hyundai Elantra, Feburary, temp 5 degrees ,-- no gloves, dark , wearing sunglasses..

- Move stuff out of trunk to backseat
- Twist and work plastic fastener back and forth on threads to release spare tire.
- loosen 3 lugs, then find 2 wont budge. (idiots with their impact wrenches again...)
- tap, pound on tire iron and lugs with hammer ... no go.
- bounce up and down standing on short iron to break lug nuts. Broke them alright . Lug and stud break off.
- repeat for lug #2
- move car to place with no ice and snow to place little spare jack
- use jack to slowly and awkwardly raise car. Lost feeling in fingers moving to whole hand....
- tire won't budge , fused to rotor. Seated kicking the edges to no avail ...&$##@@!! No sledge available. 
- retire to interior to recover with heat.
- listen to radio , settle down, defrost ..... "I'm as free as a bird nowww......"
- remember mechanic removing big tire from 18 wheeler, stand facing away from tire and back-kick
- leave comfort zone and repeat back-kick on car tire several times, breaks free.
- replace spare, install lugs , slowly and awkwardly lower car ,tighten remaining three lugs

Time? 14 minutes and 12 seconds, only 7 minutes more than some of you "experts" ..... actually I really don't know ...I fell asleep with a beer in the tub at home defrosting...

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

dubz said:


> Look! I had my rear tire go out on the express way at 60 MPH. 6 PAX in the van. I simply got to the side of the road and had everyone get out. Told them they should call for another UBER as this was going to take a min. I apologise and sent them on their way. Hell if i'd pay for them to have another UBER. *I'm the most inconvenienced out of everyone*.
> I was sincere with my apology for the inconvenience. That is all that should be necessary as I do maintain my vehicle and the tires had no reason to fail. For the *record 80 k tires with only 20 k miles on them*...


Not good enough!... That is *your* fault. Those customers are paying *good money for the fare*. And run flat tires _are available for a modest fee_. You Uber drivers are raking it in . Once again , I know this.. I read it somewhere.

Apologies are not enough. After *paying the passengers some presidents* out of your own pocket, promising to name a child after each one of them, you should have gone home, filled the tub with cold bottled water (and your remaining mints) , *drank a liter of Vodka* and done the right thing. According to your fearless leader Mr. Kalanick, the only honorable way out. Shame!!!

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> My car is 2 years old with 100,000 mile warranty. If it did break down ,I would park in the safest area possible. I would call the customer another Uber at my expense. I would contact customer service to not charge rider with a brief explanation. I would deeply apologize to customer.
> What else could I do ?


Not a darn thing. You not only compensated for them for the ride they are on, you are owning up and you are paying for their next trip to the desired destination. I can tell you right now, most drivers would not do that. I think I would be so embarrassed by the situation, I would do the same.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I will pay for pax ride to original destination by Uber or taxi.
> I made a mistake on an airport run once. Refunded the pax with cash while in car, got him to airport on time.
> He called from Florida wanting to mail me the money back.
> I refused. My mistake. Uber should not have to pay by losing commission. I paid.
> ...


Some level of personal responsibility must be taken and I think you are a very stand up sort of person to go out of your way to do this, but do not go out of the way. People can take advantage of certain situations. The guy wanting to send you the money back states to me that he was on the same mindset as you. He knows that crap happens and there are just certain things outside of our control.


----------



## dubz (Aug 2, 2015)

I most definitely would have put the spare on, but Chrysler in all their wisdom eliminated it and put a crap shate pump with liquid patch in it. This barely got me off the interstate... now I know to make sure to get the full size spare added to my new cars...


----------



## mattadams (Apr 19, 2016)

I almost... ALMOST ran out of gas once with a passenger in the car. It was pretyt embarassing but I was on a hot streak of downtown denver to airport rides (which usually is like a $30-40 ride... if there's surging, then even more obviously), and I kept saying "well I better stop and get gas" but then I'd get another ride, which don't just happen... so finally I was at least 1/8 of a tank, definitely enough to get from the airport to downtown... but the guy I picked up at hte airport was heading to boulder... which is a good 40 or so miles away. The whole time I'm watching the needle, and the fuel light, and the thing saying "you have 15 miles to empty..."... Finally I said sorry, Ive gotta stop and get gas... he was understanding though. I felt stupid.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

I literally just got a flat tire. Didn't feel like changing it on my own so AAA is coming to the rescue!! Hope they get here quick because surge is about to hit...


----------



## David R. (Oct 31, 2016)

SMOTY said:


> I literally just got a flat tire. Didn't feel like changing it on my own so AAA is coming to the rescue!! Hope they get here quick because surge is about to hit...


Sweet!! At least you're not like most where AAA will not service you. Hope ya get back on the road quick!


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I ran something over , a piece rebar sticking out of cement. In the bottom and out the sidewall, 2 week old tire. It was in the hood, in the dope man's driveway 60 some miles from home. (I didnt know i was going on a drug run) Was supposed to be a round trip. I couldn't get the spare tire out, the plastic handle snapped off the bolt that holds it tight in the hatch.
> 
> The dope guy's *HUGE *Spanish speaking, shot gun holding, very angry door guy did not want me there. I drove half a mile or so on the flat.. ram into the gas station and bought the only pliers they had. Get back to the car and dude is shooting up in my car....ugh...
> 
> Kids... drugs are bad.


They are


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

hung said:


> My car is kinda getting old, but still reliable. I'm sure it'll break down one day, but hopefully not when i'm doing uber. anyone here had their car broke down while a pax was riding? what did you guys do or say to the pax?


I had a flat with pax in the car during a snowstorm a couple of winters ago. First thing I did was 'end' the trip so the pax could request another car - and I told them I would refund them the trip with me. They were picked up within minutes. I called AAA and was back on the road very quickly. While waiting, I emailed Uber and had them credit back the full cost of the trip to the pax. No big deal: stuff happens.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I had a flat with pax in the car during a snowstorm a couple of winters ago. First thing I did was 'end' the trip so the pax could request another car - and I told them I would refund them the trip with me. They were picked up within minutes. I called AAA and was back on the road very quickly. While waiting, I emailed Uber and had them credit back the full cost of the trip to the pax. No big deal: stuff happens.


Did Uber still pay you for that trip and Uber reimbursed them out of their pockets, or did you not get paid for the trip with the flat tire? Just curious.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

hung said:


> Did Uber still pay you for that trip and Uber reimbursed them out of their pockets, or did you not get paid for the trip with the flat tire? Just curious.


No - I asked Uber to refund the family.
It was the right thing to do. The breakdown was not Uber's responsibility - or the family's.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

hung said:


> Did Uber still pay you for that trip and Uber reimbursed them out of their pockets, or did you not get paid for the trip with the flat tire? Just curious.


Lol Uber reimburse someone out of their own pocket, thats a good one...

Driver did the right thing. Pax shouldnt be punished bc driver had car issues


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Pax shouldnt be punished bc driver had car issues


Sometimes drivers shouldn't be punished because cars sometimes break down without driver's awareness even if you maintain your car very well. Uber is worth 52 billion bucks, I would think they'll be moral enough to shell out 15 bucks to reimburse a pax rather than taking it out of a driver's pay who's only making 25 cents per mile. Just my opinion if I was CEO


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

I haven't had a breakdown with passengers on board, but I did have a starter failure after picking up a delivery. Old starters, apparently don't turn over very well when the engine's warmed up.. but work OK after you let the engine cool off for half an hour. Thankfully I was in the restaurant's lot, so I was able to return the food immediately and have Uber dispatch another courier to make the delivery.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Will AAA respond to a broken down commercial vehicle?


No


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I lost my A/C on the second rider one day. Was about 90 something and she says,"Its really hot back here" I noticed it too, and apologized and rolled down the windows, which she wasn't happy about either, but I explained to her thats this was the best I could do. Then I drove to my mechanic who had replaced the A/C Compressor about 2 or 3 weeks prior, and he purged the system. A/C works now no complaints. But no I haven't had to pull over yet.


----------



## AnfieldRiot (Jul 4, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> Kind of...last night
> 
> My air conditioner and defrost started malfunctioning... Which might not sound like a deal breaker, but with it raining, we could not really put the windows down, and it fogged up so bad it was really hard to see.
> Then it got uncomforatbly warm and stuffy.... Then i missed a turn... At which point, i offered to give them the ride for free, and they promised me a 5 star.... Which, btw, i checked later and had 6 five star ratings, for only 6 rides.... So thats another cool pax story for me....
> ...


Try a little rain-X on the inside of the windshield.... will greatly reduce the buildup of moisture


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

You car, your tires, will always give you subtle hints when something is wrong. You need to turn down the music and listen to how your car sounds and feels.

Its also good practice to look at your tires at least once a day when you park for any screws/nails, etc. Does not take much.

Maintain your car, and it will never leave you abandoned.

I have driven all of my cars 200,000+ miles.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Tire blowout in LAX loop

Acted like I had runflats (didnt), dropped him off, and limped to Mobil


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Gotta open a window just a bit to avoid fogging up



Fishchris said:


> Kind of...last night
> 
> My air conditioner and defrost started malfunctioning... Which might not sound like a deal breaker, but with it raining, we could not really put the windows down, and it fogged up so bad it was really hard to see.
> Then it got uncomforatbly warm and stuffy.... Then i missed a turn... At which point, i offered to give them the ride for free, and they promised me a 5 star.... Which, btw, i checked later and had 6 five star ratings, for only 6 rides.... So thats another cool pax story for me....
> ...


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

hung said:


> Sounds good, but how do you even pay for the pax new ride? lol
> 
> I think a sincere apology is enough. Unless it's something time sensitive or an emergency, I really don't wanna pay for a pax's new ride. The reason I am doing Uber is because I am broke. Spending money on them will make me more broke.


Wouldn't want you to use your Rider referral code and earn free rides that would be too much trouble.

Actually have about 40 free Uber rides at the moment, counter only goes up to 19.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

crookedhalo said:


> 3-10 minutes to change a flat?
> I can't even get to my spare tire that fast. maybe I should clean out my trunk


My 2015 se Ford Fusion Hybrid doesn't have a spare tire.

About 2 months ago I blew two tires on the left side of my car at the same time,
don't ask me how I don't like to talk about it..


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> My 2015 se Ford Fusion Hybrid doesn't have a spare tire.
> 
> About 2 months ago I blew two tires on the left side of my car at the same time,
> don't ask me how I don't like to talk about it..


During Ubering? During someone riding?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Not a darn thing. You not only compensated for them for the ride they are on, you are owning up and you are paying for their next trip to the desired destination. I can tell you right now, most drivers would not do that. I think I would be so embarrassed by the situation, I would do the same.


I was on a bus that broke down once. Driver didn't pay for the bus that came and got us.

Tell them call another uber and email them to get reimbursed for the extra base and SRF.

And bus drivers get paid more and have benefits.

Regarding the "but its my business" argument coming: If I go to the corner store and they're out of something they don't run down the road and buy it for me somewhere else. They say sorry and let me know where another store is that I can buy it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I never had a breakdown with uber but i have had my share in taxis... unfortunatly...

My first shift ever in a I had 2 no-shows and then blew a tire in the apartment complex parking lot on the third fare to pick a woman up to take her to the greyhound station. She was livid when i told her i couldn't take her anywhere. The tire was "COMPLETELY" flat. Making the thub thub thub sound, i had popped the trunk to get the spare out and she was screaming at me demanding i take her.
The company offered her a free cab ride but she had a neighbor take her.



The next incident the car just died in the passengers driveway on new years eve at 1:00 am. I ended up going home having only made $40. I got towed out of his house (Thankfully the customer got picked up by another cab pretty quick)

The third I ran over a heavy bolt on the highway and the tire went flat instantly. I got out to check and it was a 3/4 inch bolt with a nut on it sticking through the tire.

In none of these cases did i have to pay a dime to the cab company, and they deducted my unspent shift time from the moment of the accident to boot.


----------

